# Halo ladies and gentleman , i gt problem with this C program can help me ?



## ImBeck (Jul 9, 2008)

Write a program that prompts the user for an integer and then displays a pyramid of this height made up of hash (#) on the screen.
A sample run is as follows:
How height would you like the pyramid to be? 8

#
# #
# # #
# # # #
# # # # #
# # # # # #
# # # # # # #
# # # # # # # #


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: halo ladies n gentleman , i gt problem with this program can help me ?*

hey dude..................u didn't mentioned the language...............I'm posting the coding for the program in C...........if the language differs then take the idea n logic frm this......

#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
void main()
{
int i,j,n;
printf("Enter the length : ");
scanf("%d",&n);
for(i=1;i<=n;i++)
{
printf("\n");
for(j=1;j<=i;j++)
{
printf(" #");
}
}
getch();
}


----------



## utsav (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: halo ladies n gentleman , i gt problem with this program can help me ?*

Use nested loop. 2 loops will do the work .run the loop from 1 to n whr n is the integer inputted . Try to  do the rest of the homework urself  btw u should have mentioned the language to be used . How can u expect an answer when u havnt properly mentioned the question


----------



## Ecko (Jul 10, 2008)

> /*
> Program to demonstrate
> *
> **
> ...



Replace Star with #


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2008)

@OP
ask Master Chief and Covenants, they know the source code
though few floods may crept in as intermittent bigs during your playthrough.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 10, 2008)

He put Halo ladies first, so Cortana would know the answer!


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 10, 2008)

^  i thought its related to master chief.

i think this question was part of some company's exam?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 10, 2008)

Really? What kind of a company asks this? It must know that no one would be able to answer!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 10, 2008)

ImBeck said:


> Halo ladies and gentleman , i gt problem with this C program can help me ?



*i38.tinypic.com/2uiyhix.jpg

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

No offence meant!! Peace!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^here comes the showstopper...lolz


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> *i38.tinypic.com/2uiyhix.jpg
> 
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
> 
> No offence meant!! Peace!!


**gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gifR*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gifO*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gifF*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gifL*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh grow up guys! As smart as you all are, keep the fun where it is, don't mock new users. 

Mass infractions issued on T159, QwertyManiac, nish_higher, abh1shek and MetalheadGautham


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 11, 2008)

At ImBeck, posts such as this are considered homework and are not entertained here. Since your first time here I assume, this is ok. Next time, please refrain. Learning any language obviously requires research and logic of your own.

And also, when you put up a question on a public medium like a forum on the internet, try to form proper English sentences, else you have already seen here how things go


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Apologies, but I only started kidding after the solution was given.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry about that, just kidding!


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

stop being sorry ! you made someone smile...thats priceless


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

ya please accept my apologies too. I thought you were atleast entertained with this joke of ours, but I guess you took it too seriously. Have fun on this forum.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 11, 2008)

Heh, ok easy! There was a reason I put the smiley there. You're all forgiven except T159, His day will come 

Thread won't serve anymore purpose. Closing!


----------

